# Mit htaccess Ordner Name nicht anzeigen lassen



## Guri (17. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute, 
ich will was erreichen aber muss es nicht sein, es ngeht mehr um zu wiessen wie es geht, 

wie kann man mit htaccess ein ordner name nicht anzeigen lassen, ich weiss nicht wie soll ich nennen oder formulieren, z.B.: 
von so: *www.domainname.de/*ordner*/unterordner/*
zur so: *www.domainname.de/unterordner/*

oder so: 
von so: *www.domainname.de/*ordner*/*
zur so: *www.domainname.de/*

oder so:
von so: *www.domainname.de/*ordner*/index.html*
zur so: *www.domainname.de/index.html*

aber was unter dem ordner steht mit unterordner und datein sichtbar sein soll, also nur ordner name,
ich bedanke mich im Voraus, viele Grüße Guri.


----------



## EuroCent (17. Juli 2018)

Schau dir das mal an:


```
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
    RewriteEngine on

    RewriteBase /
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www\.(.+)$ [NC]
    RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://%1/$1 [R=301,L]

    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-l
    RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^(.*)$

    RewriteRule ^unterordner$ ./ordner/unterordner/ [L]
    
    RewriteRule ^index.html$ ./ordner/index.html [L]
</IfModule>
```

Dies verwende Ich beispielsweise um eine Ordnerstruktur aufzubauen


----------



## Guri (17. Juli 2018)

Es funktioniert nicht, noch mal deutlich zu machen,

zugriff von domainname ist im ordner *httpdocs*
und dort gibt ein datei *htaccess*
in ein unterodner mit namen *ordner* liegt ein cms framework

wenn man URL aufruft stet so *http://www.domainname.de/ordner/* und ab hier geht weiter
wie macht man mit hilfe von *htaccess* wenn man aufruft  dami so steht *http://www.domainname.de/* ab hier soll es weiter gehen also dem ordnername *ordner* soll es verbergen,

sieht aus einfach aber ich finde keine lösung, auch im web habe keine lösung gefunden, vielleicht fehen mich die richtigen such begriffe.


----------



## schroederwiederkanzler (15. August 2018)

Ist etwas schwierig zu entziffern, aber denkbar wäre die Möglichkeit, bei Aufruf des Unterordners /ordner einfach auf die Ursprungs-URI weiterzuleiten; so existiert er zwar, aber kann über einen Browser nicht aufgerufen werden.

RewriteRule "ordner/?" "http://www.domainname.de" [R=301,L]

Edit: Nach nochmaligem Drüberlesen bin ich der Ansicht, dass das u.U. technisch garnicht umsetzbar ist.

Beispiel:
"von so: *www.domainname.de/*ordner*/index.html*
zur so: *www.domainname.de/index.html*"

-> Woher sollte der Server jetzt wissen, ob die index.html aus dem Unterordner oder die aus dem Basisverzeichnis gemeint ist?


----------



## EuroCent (15. August 2018)

Guri hat gesagt.:


> Es funktioniert nicht, noch mal deutlich zu machen,
> 
> zugriff von domainname ist im ordner *httpdocs*
> und dort gibt ein datei *htaccess*
> ...



Wie sieht den deine Index aus?!
Also wie sieht dein HTML-Konstrukt aus?!

Hast du im Head-Bereich deine Base definiert?!


----------



## Guri (18. August 2018)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Mühe


schroederwiederkanzler hat gesagt.:


> Beispiel:
> "von so: *www.domainname.de/*ordner*/index.html*
> zur so: *www.domainname.de/index.html*"
> 
> -> Woher sollte der Server jetzt wissen, ob die index.html aus dem Unterordner oder die aus dem Basisverzeichnis gemeint ist?


Soll den ersten index überspringen und ab den Verzeichnis Orner anfangen und nicht ab httpdocs.

Ich habe jetzt ein test domain vorbereitet und siht so aus die struktur:


 
wie in bild man sieht soll die domain nicht beim httpdocs anfangen sondern erst beim verzeichnis mit namen ordner, im verzeihnis httpdocs habe die htaccess die ist im moment leer, und von dort soll es steuern, aber was soll ich dort schreben umd die domain im verzeichnis order zu anfangen, ich weiss es nicht, möglich ist aber wie,

wenn anfengt bei httdocs sieht so aus: *domainname.de/ordner*
bzw. so* domainname.de/ordner/unterordner*

aber wenn würde bei ordner anfangen sieht so aus: *domainname.de*
bzw. so *domainname.de/unterordner*

ich weiss es nicht wie soll ich am besten erkläeren, noch mal vielen Dank für eure Mühe, viele Grüße Guri.

P.S.: die dateien und verzeichnise sind in anhang erhalten.


----------



## schroederwiederkanzler (18. August 2018)

Wieso setzt du das Basisverzeichnis der Domain nicht einfach auf den entsprechenden Ordner?


----------



## Guri (18. August 2018)

Ich mache immer so im eine  weiter verzeichnis, weil dort kommen mehrere ordner mit verschiedene cms, 
kann ich auch mit ein cms erledigen im verschieden kategories in entschprechene ordner, dass geht auch, 
es geht mehr um zu wiessen wie so was geht, muss nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Stonewolf777 (17. Oktober 2018)

Ein Tipp: Ordner sollten heutzutage nicht mehr benutzt werden. Insbesondere wenn es eine andere Applikation hinter steckt! So was wird per sub-domain gemacht und nicht per domain.xxx/ordner. 

Beispiel: example.com/meineapp soll zu meineapp.example.com umgewandelt werden. 

Voll anders sieht es aus beim root domain Applikation. 
Beispiel: example.com/css und example.com/inc und example.com/config u.s.w.


----------



## EuroCent (17. Oktober 2018)

Wer sagt dass die Ordner Struktur nicht genutzt werden sollte?

Da gibt es aktuell Angular, Nodejs die genau so unter anderem Arbeiten.

Du willst also damit andeuten dass man statt der Ordnerstruktur via htaccess lieber auf Subdomains wechseln sollte?

Dann sag Mir doch mal bitte, welchen Vorteil die Subdomains machen sollten!!!

Also das hab Ich bisher noch nie gehört!


----------



## Stonewolf777 (17. Oktober 2018)

Nein nein, es geht hier um Google Search! G ist ja viel mehr "freundlich" mit sub-domains als Unterordner. Das meinte ich.


----------



## EuroCent (17. Oktober 2018)

Sorry aber mit deiner Antwort kann Ich nichts anfangen.
Da bin Ich raus... zu mal Ich nicht verstehe was aktuell Google damit zutun hat, da es mit keiner Silbe erwähnt wurde 

@TE ist das Thema noch aktuell?
Da wir aktuell vom Thema abweichen


----------



## Guri (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Leute,
die Thema ist: *Mit htaccess Ordner Name nicht anzeigen lassen*,
und nicht ob soll man mit ein unterordner oder subdomain realiesieren lassen,
*ich hoffe wir bleiben bei Thema*,
viele Grüße Guri.


----------



## EuroCent (22. Oktober 2018)

Guri hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> die Thema ist: *Mit htaccess Ordner Name nicht anzeigen lassen*,
> und nicht ob soll man mit ein unterordner oder subdomain realiesieren lassen,
> *ich hoffe wir bleiben bei Thema*,
> viele Grüße Guri.



Dann lies dir bitte meine Kommentare weiter oben durch 
Damit kannst du sowohl Ordnerstrukturen aufbauen oder auch umgekehrt die Ordnerstrukturen entfernen. 

Ansonsten beschreibe es noch einmal genauer


----------



## Guri (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich hebe doch mehrmal beschrieben wass ich will, kann ich nicht deutlicher als es ist machen,
Hier: https://www.tutorials.de/threads/mit-htaccess-ordner-name-nicht-anzeigen-lassen.407035/#post-2107324 habe noch deutlich gemacht, soger mit bilder und ornerstruktur sing als ZIP erhalten,

noch mal versuche es:
wie machte ich dass domain anfänget beim verzeichnis *ordner* und nicht im verzeichnis* httpdocs,* also *ein verzeichnis weiter soll root sein*, mit hlfe von htaccess,
also root verzeichnis soll ordner sein und nicht httpdocs.


----------



## Guri (19. August 2020)

Servus, gewünschte lösung gefunden, 
in root verzeichnis legt man ein .htaccess datei, 
und in den .htaccess datei schreibt man disem code: 

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/ordner/
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /ordner/$1 [L]
```
und ab jetzt root verzeichnis ist *ordner*, 
kann man ein andere belibigen namen verzeichnis nehmen,
Grüße Guri.


----------

